# bounce back or echo from center channel



## luke (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a new SamSung 40" ledlcd tv and it is hooked up to a 5.1 Sony Amp 
i have B&W speakers on all the way around . I cant seem to get the bounce back from the TV and the center channel to stop , i can lower it some but i cant turn it off . Any ideas , do i have something 
hooked up wrong ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Dunno. How is it hooked up?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there any chance the TV's speakers are still turned on and that's what you're hearing?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have any acoustic treatments in the room?


----------



## luke (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a friend come over and look and he also said to turn off the TV speaker . The bounce back went away.


----------

